# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  »[° الإمام العسكري عليه السلام .. تصميمـان °]«

## عبير الجنان

السلامـ عليكمـ .،
كيف الحـال .، إن شاء الله بخيـر .،
مبـروك عليكم المولـد .، ندري متأخرين شوي .،  .،
وعندي اليوم تصميمين .، 
الأول من تصميم *ندى الأزهـار* .، وهو عبـاره عن خلفيـه .،

الثاني من تصميم *Lady Aya* .، وهو عبـاره عن بطاقـة معايـده .،

ومنتظرين إنتقاداكمـ .،

----------

